# What kind of shrimp do you own? + List of shrimp & availability! Updated-Nov.3.11!!



## plantedinvertz

*What kind of shrimp do you own? + List of shrimp & availability! Updated-Nov.3.11!!*

JOIN THE SHRIMP GROUP>>> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/freshwater-shrimp-3/

THIS LIST UPDATED November 11.11

Amano Shrimp:
Island Pets Unlimited, Canadian Aquatics, Rogers 

Bamboo Shrimp/Mountain Fan Shrimp:
-

Blue Pearl Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics (Coming Soon)

Blue Poso Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics (In Stock)

Crystal Black Shrimp:
Aprils ( Pets Beautiful ) and Canadian Aquatics (S and SS grade)Shaobo, Zhima, Wil_son, TomC

Crystal Red Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics(S-SS+), April/ Petsbeautiful,Shaobo, Zhima, Wil_son, Icecool

Golden Bee Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics
Shaobo, Zhima

Green Babaulti Shrimp:
APRIL(PetsBeautiful)

Orange Sunkist Shrimp:
Island Pets Unlimited, Aquariums West

Tiger Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics, Fraser Valley Tropical Fish, April( PetsBeautiful)

Yellow Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics,Fraser Valley Tropical Fish

Red Cherry Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics(Patrick), Island Pets Unlimited, RogersWSL, Fraggalrock, 

Snowball Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics

White Orchid Shrimp:
Canadian Aquatics

Zebra Shrimp(Cardina cf.Babaulti):
Candian Aquatics (Coming Soon)

As you may have noticed there are probably 40 shrimp from my old list i havent listed. This list is mostly for people who are looking to buy shrimp I can help them find the member/sponsor. So it is pretty pointless to list a shrimp if none of the members/sponsors have it for sale.

Members: If you have any shrimp above or not listed that you have FS and you want me to put up, please PM me.

Sponsors: I always check your New Stock threads, dont worry

Green is for Sponsors

Orange is for members


----------



## Nicklfire

I have some Cherry shrimp,

Also got some NICE CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp) From Ed today


----------



## Rogue9

Mantis and Coral banded.... and a suspected Pistol or 2....
yes... a salty here to crash the freshie party.


----------



## anuranman

Just some cherries in a room temperature tank (19-20C) with some Tanichthys. bought 1 berried female 2 months ago, 15-20 juveniles about 1/2 mothers size now. Got a hair brained idea to try reproducing Amanos in my greenhouse.

A


----------



## Death's Sting

i have 2 Blue pearl shrimp that came to me on some java moss, long ago..


----------



## thefishwife

I have a great colony of Blue Pearl Shrimp, as well as Tiger shrimp.


----------



## BullDog

I'm down to just one lonely ghost shrimp. My betta decided to make a snack out of his buddy the other day


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated the List

I have Red Cherries. Yellow, Blue Pearl, Ghost, Tiger, and Snowball i possibly have 2 or 3 but the cherries are taking over both of my shrimp tanks:0

I think i have 1 malawa shrimp but i think its dead


----------



## DR1V3N

Roger sells CRS too..


----------



## plantedinvertz

Thanks...I will go to the store on the weekend


----------



## Earth Eater

YAY The list is back


----------



## CRS Fan

Blue Pearl - Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss) and Kim (thefishwife)
CRS/CBS/Gold Bee - Ed (Shaobo) and Debby (Zhima)
Amanos - Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss)
Once upon a time Sulawesi Cardinal - April (Pets Beautiful)


----------



## plantedinvertz

Thanks!!!


----------



## Death's Sting

the fluorescent green is hard on the eyes!


----------



## fraggalrock

I have CRS and Cherries and one yes just one Amano LOL
But I am thrilled because one of my CRS just had little ones again


----------



## JTang

I'm currently keeping:

Amanos x2
CRS x10
CBS x2
Gold Bee x2
Green Dwarf x4 + shrimples x?


----------



## lopez

I have some CRS, some cherries, and some amato shrimps all in a 33g planted aquarium.


----------



## plantedinvertz

The list is updated.


----------



## kenlai32

Where can I find and purchase ghost shrimp other than petsmart?


----------



## acorn412

I Keep Cherries, Yellows, Tigers, just got some Blueberries and started a new colony of Fire cherrys.


----------



## wil_son

I have some crystal red and black shrimps


----------



## Jamit

*shrimps*

hello, I have:
5 CRS, 5 yellow, 10 Rudolph shrimps, 8 Cherry, 1 blue pearl, 3 Sulawesi Cardinals, 4 dwarf green, 6+ amanos, 1 Malili Red.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated today

Everything is correct as far as I know.


----------



## punchbuggy

in the list, which of the shrimps are of the same species/genus. Essentially which of the shrimps on the list can crossbreed with each other.

NVM! found the post


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated: June 2 2010


----------



## Tn23

Sulawesi: Camo Shrimp, Yellow Cheek 
Taiwan bees: Pandas


----------



## jkcichlid

10 CRS 13 CRS babies 5 cherry 8 cherry babies 10 yellows
8+ amanos


----------



## pdoutaz

50+ cherries currently in my 30G


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated it a bit


----------



## NegativeLogic

I have 4 Amanos (Rogers Aquatics) and a colony of Blue Pearls (CRS Fan).


----------



## bettaforu

I have the following shrimp here at home:
Blue Orange Eyed Tigers
Regular Tigers
Red Tigers
Yellow 
Blue Pearls
Blue Indian
Orange Mandarin
Cherries
Taiwan Fire Reds
Golden Bees
Cardinals
Black double Hinomaru Crystals
Red double Hinomaru
Black Mosura's
Snow Bees
Red and Black Tiger Tooth Crystals
Ghost shrimp

Dwarf Orange Crayfish only grow to 1 1/2 inch at maturity.


Getting in some other unique shrimps soon to start breeding program.


----------



## plantedinvertz

bettaforu said:


> I have the following shrimp here at home:
> Blue Orange Eyed Tigers
> Regular Tigers
> Red Tigers
> Yellow
> Blue Pearls
> Blue Indian
> Orange Mandarin
> Cherries
> Taiwan Fire Reds
> Golden Bees
> Cardinals
> Black double Hinomaru Crystals
> Red double Hinomaru
> Black Mosura's
> Snow Bees
> Red and Black Tiger Tooth Crystals
> Ghost shrimp
> 
> Dwarf Orange Crayfish only grow to 1 1/2 inch at maturity.
> 
> 
> Getting in some other unique shrimps soon to start breeding program.


WOw thats alot of shrimp. Are you considering SUlawesi Shrimp?

Updated today!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/

Shrimp keepers join the SHrimp Group!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated most of the sponsors....

Will go through threads today to edit the members shrimp available


----------



## AvianAquatics

No Snowball Shrimps?!?!

And why is the invert forum so slow lately?


----------



## bowman00

I have Cherry shrimp and a few blueberry


----------



## Algae Beater

Yellow colony
CRS colony
Cardinal colony. (new)


----------



## Marcel Legros

Had Cardinals... Have Amano and Cherry at the moment. Starting up a CRS tank soon - looking for S or SS grade if anyone knows a good local source! 

Cheers.


----------



## Tn23

^Go PM Jiang604 he has a bunch of CRS for sale currently.


----------



## Marcel Legros

Tn23 said:


> ^Go PM Jiang604 he has a bunch of CRS for sale currently.


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm waiting for some ADA from Canadian Aquatics and then the lengthy cycle before I can stock any CRS. It'll be several weeks before I'm ready.


----------



## Mferko

wondering how much the red cherry and yellow shrimps cost at fraser valley aquatics anybody know?


----------



## davej

I have about a Gazillion cherry shrimp.
Lol


----------



## plantedinvertz

Oh My! Didnt update this for awhile ill get started immediately !


----------



## Kanesska

Any way to make a branch for Island folks? I currently have cherries, and I will have red and black Crystals


----------



## Morainy

Aquariums West has now filled their tanks at their new location (Beatty and Robson). They have Rock Shrimp, Orange Sunkist Shrimp, fire red shrimp, cherry shrimp and amanos. 

I have blue pearl shrimp and cherry shrimp and I'm hoping to try some other kinds.


----------



## beefORchicken

i have some pistol shrimp and sexy shrimp


----------



## Kanesska

Anyone raising snowball shrimp? I'm looking to get some in the new year


----------



## jkam

I've just started my small colony of CBS/CRS.

If you want snowballs, Mykiss might be getting some in the future.


----------



## Kanesska

Awesome! Ty


----------



## plantedinvertz

Updated and thanks for the info Morainy


----------



## Petah

I have yellow shrimps. 5 are berried.


----------



## azn_ka

Could any of em Cross breed? THAT BE CRAZY a zebra cherry golden crystal blue green red yellow amano shrimp?


----------



## neven

i just have cherry shrimp atm


----------



## plantedinvertz

Ill make sure to update the list soon enough


----------



## Tn23

I'm currently breeding some snowballs, Greens, Yellows, CRS, CBS, goldens, bkks, painted fire reds, and tigers.


----------



## Shrimps

in my *planted 10gallon* (running sponge and HOB)

super tiger X10
RCS X20
Blue pearl X8
lrg bamboo x2
baby bamboo X2
amano X10
CRS X1
CBS x1
baby ramhorns that I crush with tweezers to feed shrimp X1000?

yes I know, interbreeding, overstocking etc, water param seem in this eco system. it'd be cool to get a *tibee* one day.


----------



## Algae Beater

i currently have 

blue pearl - gobs 
red rili - gobs 
SSS grade CRS
S grade CBS 
Golden Bee 
Painted Fire Reds - gobs


----------



## Momobobo

Amano
Cherry
Tiger
Yellow
and maybe Caridina seratta soon?


----------



## stonedaquarium

10 gal = Painted fire red 
5 gal = yellow shrimp
5 gal = S grade CRS


----------



## bumblebee

No Taiwan Bee yet? I am getting old.


----------



## Chassan

Hello I need urgent help with my ray where can I talk new here ! About help? Which post?
Thank you


----------



## coppercloud

im not keeping any at the moment but im going to get some painted fire red shrimp soon


----------



## Cancriformis

Kind of a random question (sorry just got back to this hobby) but anyone know what kind of shrimp are the ones you find hopping around the beaches here in Vancouver? I believe they are amphipods but am not completely sure. 

From what I remember someone on this forum a few years ago had them for sale as feeder shrimp.


----------



## jona31

I have 15 blueberry shrimp plus 20 shrimplets


----------



## ami

yes, they are amphipods on the beach. I have a few cherry shrimp. Looking for blue tigers, don't have to be orange eyed. Am wary of shipping from the internet - are there any available on the island or lower mainland?


----------



## shift

I have some pumpkins, ammanos, CRS, CBS and some PFRs. Soon to add some OEBTs to a new tank


----------



## ami

I finally found some OEBT's "locally" to me - at Aquariums West in Vancouver. Lovely dark blues, they had some that were almost BTOE dark.


----------



## turbo

I used to have 3 red cherry shrimp, but they died about two weeks ago, I only found to corpses though.. I could never find the third.. probably newbie mistake since my aquarium is only one month and a half old.. they seemed to do pretty good.. even with the 3 neon tetra I had.. I got them a Cabomba which they seemed to enjoy, also a java moss and a java ball too.. they had plenty of hiding spaces... I've always thought what was the cause of their deaths though.. I never saw them molting.. and my ammonia and nitrite levels never skyrocketed.. temperature has remained steady at 26c, with a 7.2 Ph.. I can only think of one night where I left the filter running at the lowest velocity since I forgot to put it back to max after feeding the fish.. I think one of the shrimps was gone the last morning. and I committed the big mistake of using a different bucket ( the one I use for mopping the floor ) which may had contained chemicals to put the new water after a PWC. Ever since I've been trying to get a Copper test kit with no luck. I think in the future I will add more RCS since they seemed to be so cute creatures.. very peaceful and fun to watch. their swimming is harmonic and relaxing and presents a different dynamics as watching fish swim. but probably 3 was not enough for them to be 100% assertive and start hanging out in the tank with the fish, I noticed after a couple days of getting them they started to hide more.. even though the tetras hardly paid them any attention. in the last week before their deaths I recall they were starting to come out more visible and out of their hiding spots.. and they they were gone..


----------



## turbo

Ami, I was a west aquariums last week to get some endlers to my 10 gallon tank and there were some Red Crystal Shrimp in the same tank with them.. they seemed to be really confident and were not hiding at all when the LFS was trying to catch the fish.. actually it was funny since they seemed to want to be caught since they were swimming towards the net everytime. I had never seen them live, they are quite beautiful with the catchy and fancy colours and all.. Even my RCS would look pale compared to these species..


----------

